# Custom titles



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

How are you guys changing your custom titles? I don't wanna be a "Nissan Newbie".

If the moderators are reading, I want it to say "Ultimate Poor Guy Drift"


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

You can change your own title after 180 days and 250 posts. Mods can change their own titles. Admins can change anyone's.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Scott said:


> *You can change your own title after 180 days and 250 posts. Mods can change their own titles. Admins can change anyone's. *


do both conditions have to be met? 180 and 250?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

rios said:


> *
> do both conditions have to be met? 180 and 250? *


Yup, that's what I wrote.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> *You can change your own title after 180 days and 250 posts. Mods can change their own titles. Admins can change anyone's. *


250 posts??? Damn, that is gonna take me forever and a day. Unless I become a post whore all of the sudden, I'll be stuck with Nissan Newbie for a good amount of time.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> *250 posts??? Damn, that is gonna take me forever and a day. Unless I become a post whore all of the sudden, I'll be stuck with Nissan Newbie for a good amount of time. *



Everyone's got to be the "newb" for a while. It looks good on you!  HAHA, just playin...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Jealous?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Jealous? *


Be nice or I'll change yours to "honda boy wannabe"...lol


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> Be nice or I'll change yours to "honda boy wannabe"...lol *


Bish! You all know I'm just messin'

EDIT: Besides, I'm pretty close to 250 posts, although 56 days from April 30th isn't quite enough for the other requirement.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Once you hit 100 posts you go to Sorta-newbie. Once you hit 250 posts, you got to know it all.


----------

